# More on Joey



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Joey (formerly Sterling) is 82 pounds and a sweetie. We've gotten about 3 dozen ticks off of him, brushed out and cut lots of mats off of him, and he's had two baths. He's got some type of skin issue going on his stomach area and we're just starting to treat for that. He came through his neutering w/ flying colors and you would never believe he had anything done when I picked him up. 

Even though he was listed as approximately 9 years old, my vet thinks he is no more than 4 or 5 and the receptionist thinks he's older because of the gray muzzle. I kind of think he's between the two. He has beautiful teeth, moves very well, and is really fast. He loves having a ball thrown for him and bringing it back to you; however, we are going to have to stop as Joey tested positive for heartworms and we are about to start treatment, first with HW preventative tabs (Monday--I wanted to give him a full week after his neuter), the latter part of which will include 30 days of doxycyclon, and then the shots. 

After researching this past week, I have more questions about the treatment and have a two page list of questions that I am going to visit the vet with in the a.m. Anyone out there have any tips? Joey is NOT going to like the enforced rest required and is on the verge of being overweight now. Thanks!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I saw his pictures on the other thread, oh be still my heart, what a hunk. Congrats on saving him, and I'm sure with your good care he will breeze through hw treatment.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great progress. Thank you for giving this boy the care he needs.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I went thru heartworm treatment with Daisy. The exact treatment with the doxycylolin and then the shot. Then thirty days later another shot. It was not as hard as I thought it would be. I could take her for short little walks, just not to get her heartrate up. To do short stops and starts. If you have any questions just hollar.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bless you for saving him and enduring the difficult heartworm treatment with him. Hope it goes smoothly for him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a good looking sweetheart of a boy. I read his earlier thread and sure thought he was safe. Thank goodness you checked and followed through.

I'm sorry his other application fell through, but he sure will have a fantastic life with you.

I have no experience with HW treatment, but hope it goes smoothly for you and Joey.

Congratulations on your lovely new boy. I also thought of Beaushel's Joey when I saw his name. I know you will make just as much of a turn around with this guy.

Now I have to go look at his pictures again.:smooch:


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Carol - so glad you weighed in regarding the activity. Questions for you: I work and live in an apartmet during the week in Macon; on Friday nights I head to the farm in Thomson (approximately 2 hrs/15 mins drive). Joey has no problem getting into the Element and rides well in the car--do you think this will be a problem during his treatment? Is it okay during treatment to let him loose in the apartment (it's pretty small but I had planned on gating him in the kitchen which is about the size of two X-large crates)? I've read that only outside to potty on leash, then back inside; however, Joey likes to walk around for a little while before actually doing his business--does this sound like an issue? Thanks!!! I want to make sure he comes through this with flying colors and with my plan to foster/adopt seniors down the road I am sure this won't be the last time I deal with this issue.

Teresa - Joey is settling in good w/ the crew, even Buddy. Jim (who is out on his road trip w/ grandson) looked at Colton and said, "Hey, guess what, we have a new dog!"


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You have a new gorgeous dog and a sweetheart of a husband.:smooch:

I'm so glad he had no problem with the neuter surgery and is settling in well.

He sure looks like you have worked hard on his coat. Ticks!!:yuck::yuck::yuck: He already looks a lot happier than in his shelter picture.:

Great big hugs to all of you. If I was there, I'd let Rott'n give me wet smooches.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh yeah. Skin issues. I've had great success with healing Copper's (numerous)skin infections using Duoxo shampoo from the vet. Other people on here have said Micr-Tek shampoo works well, but they don't have it at my local tack shop so I haven't tried it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

Joey is such a HANDSOME BOY!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Joey is beautiful, lucky Joey - lucky you!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

So you finally "came clean" LOL, been looking for your "Joey" introduction. I told Karen and swore her to secrecy until you posted.
Sorry to hear about the HW+, but like you said, it won't be your last encounter based on your plans. I am so happy for you both.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow - I'm so happy to hear this! I knew from posts on SGD that Joey was safe, but had no idea that you had adopted him. I'm so glad that I posted him  and I'll be sure to let the person who sent him to me know that a GRF member adopted him!

Joey sure is a beauty - too bad about the HW+, but I'm sure you'll both be able to get through the treatment. 

Congratulations!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Joey's HW treatment*

Jealous1-First of all, CONGRATUALTIONS on your adoption of Joey-he's beautiful.

Joey's Heartworm treatments will go better than you expect.
I did a Foster to Adopt of my Golden Girl Roxy almost four years ago. She had Stage Three Heartworms and was on a slow treatment plan. Her first treatment was given in January and the last one was completed in May. I had never dealt with a dog that was Heartworm positive before, all my dogs have always been on HW Prevention. This was totally new to me and I was clueless about the whole treatment process and what to do. I did a a lot of research on line regarding the treatment, talked to my Vet extensively, and also with members of my Rescue Group for advice on what to expect and how to keep her quiet.

Roxy had two treatments where she spent the night at the Vet Clinic, naturally I was on the phone with the clinic each time she had her treatments checking on her. You would have thought I had a child in the Intensive Care Unit at a hospital. I was also really concerned because Roxy was a former puppy mill mom, she was terrified the frist week she arrived in my home and I knew she was going to be extremely scared while she was at the Clinic.

Overall the experience went so much better than I anticipated and it was not hard to keep her quiet. I did not crate her as she soon found her favorite spot in the hall bathroom in my house. This bathroom does not have a window, it's dark and cool, and she especially liked the cool tile floors. When she needed to go out to potty, I always walked around in the backyard with her to make sure she didn't over exert herself.

Depending on the Stage of Heartworm Joey has, you might want to discuss his activity level once he has completed his treatments. Since Roxy had Stage Three HW, my Vet advised me not to expose Roxy to extreme heat. I live on the NC Coast and it gets very hot here in the summer. I really don't have a problem with this as Roxy really likes staying in the Air Conditioned house during the day and only goes out early in the morning or evenings and I only walk her at those times. I also take her to the beach to go swimming, but limit the time she's there to no more than an hour if it's really hot. 

Today Roxy is happy, healthy and spoiled rotten. 

Good luck with his treatment, I hope it goes well and you will keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

How is Joey doing?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone! Joey is doing well but would really like me to play with him more. I deliberately have to ignore him when he brings me his ball to play. We will be SO glad when he is able to go on long walks as he really loves them. We are still dealing with the skin issue--a staph/fungus infection--and he is still on antibiotics and another medicine (can't remember name) for another couple of weeks before going back in for a re-check. He loves sleeping with us and it's not bad considering he's 80 pounds! Here's a picture on our short walk last night - he is such a sweetie!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

So glad to hear that Joey is doing well. How much longer until he's cleared to play and run?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

The protocol that my vet clinic uses is 4 months of Heartgard, the last 30 days of which are combined with doxycycline, 1st injection one month, 2nd & 3rd injections the next month. I just gave him his 2nd Heartgard today; 1st injection scheduled for October 15; 2nd & 3rd injections scheduled for November 15 & 16. 30 days after his last injection, he will be retested and hopefully come up with a clean test - then we go for a LONG hike and a play session throwing his ball in the back yard!

(Would you ever believe he has this deadly issue just by looking at him?? It would help me if he would just LOOK sick every now and then instead of "why won't you play with me?!")


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

He is just gorgeous! You'd never know anything was wrong by looking at that picture!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hang in there Jealous1, I know these four months will seem like forever, but Joey's treatments will be over and done with before you know it. You'll have a happy healthy boy to enjoy, the wait will be so worth it. 

He's such a handsome golden boy and NO you'd never know he has Heartworm by looking at him. He will be even more beautiful once he's healthy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

Terry:

I am so glad to hear Joey is doind well and after his HW treatment is over, you two will be able to play to his hearts content!

What a BEAUTIFUL BOY JOEY IS and you SURE deserve a wonderful dog!!!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

What a handsome boy you have there! Wishing you the best with the HW treatment. This is one lucky boy to have found you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

Terry

Please keep us posted on the answers to the questions you have to ask the vet on the HW treatments and on JOEY-I know he is SO HAPPY to be with you!!!!!


----------

